

Using a full iPad to test how your app will look and feel on the iPad mini - josephlord
http://blog.michaelslater.net/making-your-ipad-app-mini.html

======
josephlord
Seems to work for me. Might save me a couple of hundred pounds unless I decide
to go for the Mini anyway.

~~~
geon
You might want to try real hardware anyway since iOS apparently does some
accidental touch detection at the edges. Anyway, that's how I interpreted the
website.

------
WiseWeasel
You could try using one of those novelty oversized "number 1" hands to see if
the interface is too small.

------
highace
Or just use a normal iPad 1 or 2? They have the same resolution. Am I missing
something?

~~~
ciniglio
I believe this is about size, not pixels. This way you can see if your buttons
are too small, or similar...

------
beatgammit
Full iPad? Is that what we're calling it now?

------
TheFuture
If you can't afford to just buy a real iPad mini, you're not really serious
about developing and testing on the device.

~~~
sallen
How is this helpful?

You do realize that the iPad Mini won't ship until next Friday, and that
people may want a head start on testing their app on a smaller screen.

And additionally, I'm sure there are a lot of small developers who can't
afford to buy all the devices their software might eventually run on.

